# Peak's Sampler Sale



## Badger (Mar 27, 2013)

Peak's is having a sale of there Fragrance Oil sampler packs for 40% off.  It would be your choice of 10 1 oz bottles.  I am not sure how much shipping would come out to, but the oils themselves would be a little over $13 with the special.  The sale ends April 2nd, and the code is SAMPLEMANIA13 Enjoy!


----------



## lsg (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't help myself.  I am off to do some "Peaking".


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh no, i am addicted to fo's!  I am just going to look, no harm in that


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

Just what I needed to hear, lol!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh no you DIDN'T! Sle ends on my birthday! Who's spotting me


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Liz!  I would spot you but I can't because the salecode didn't work for me. Le Sigh.


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

I just placed an order....another order?  Yes, another order....


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 27, 2013)

christinak said:


> I just placed an order....another order?  Yes, another order....



I did two. I bought some fragerences from that etsy shop.  Bacon and cheeze its. Had to has.  >.>


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol Melissa...I have like 50 FO's coming in the mail next week


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hopefully that will be enough to get you started Christina.


----------



## lsg (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I talked myself out of ordering.  After I put the ten samples in the cart and checked the shipping, the shipping was about the same as the cost of the samples.  I knew I didn't really need any more FOs, so I emptied my cart.  I do like Peak FOs, though.  They smell soooo good.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 28, 2013)

Same here lsg.  I though $13 was a great price, but it's another $10 to ship...there will be other sales


----------



## terminatortoo (Mar 29, 2013)

What is the address of Peaks?


----------



## GoldieMN (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never ordered from Peak but just got six samples from another company and the shipping was $10 so  maybe this is typical?
Anyway, if you make & sell soy candles, are there Peak fragrances I definitely want to sample?  Personally, I choose cinnamon-type scents but not all customers are going to want that.  What do your customers keep coming back for cinnamon/spicy as well others?
Goldie


----------



## Twisty Stitches (Apr 11, 2013)

I love Peaks. I bought their Candle Making Kit, along with some other supplies. I also found their Cold Process Soap Making instructions very helpful. 

LeAnn
Twisty Stitches
http://twistystitches.biz


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

I bought a total of 50 bottles during this sale.  Let me say that Peak fo's are by far the best I've had.  I'm totally hooked!


----------

